# 2-month project



## bwana914 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi - my first post here and I really appreciate all the good information everyone has contributed.

I thought I'd start a new thread to post progress on our "home project" that starts... tomorrow! My wife and I just purchased a foreclosed home in San Diego (north county) and it closes tomorrow. Someone had already started doing some work to it (removed popcorn ceiling, etc), but it still needs a lot of work. Plus we're going to be making some fairly big changes.

This is my first significant "home" project. I've worked on cars and motorcycles a lot, so we'll see how quickly I can pickup new skills. For my day job I manage software projects, and I understand how quickly time lines and budgets can get out of control.

Summary of our plans (and photos below):

- remove wall separating kitchen and "tv room"
- add back 4th bedroom that was removed (to be an office)
- new floors in entire house
- new electrical panel and a number of "smallish" electrical projects
- new counter tops, but keep the cabinets in the kitchen
- build an island for the kitchen
- more...

So... I'd appreciate any feedback anyone has.

- Thoughts on our design? Any other ideas?

- We don't need to get everything done before we move in, but are going to try and get it as live-able and clean (for our 3 month old baby) in 2.5 months as possible. Is that a crazy time frame?

- I plan on working/helping as much as possible (I'm currently only working 2 days a week so have time to spend on this), but are also going to bring in "experts" (or someone who has done it before) for the big electrical work and time consuming stuff like tile and wallboard. Any thoughts on how much of this we should try to do ourselves, and how much we should just hand over to the experts?

That's it for now...

-Steve


----------



## bwana914 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hmmm... Those are some really small images. Here is the original of what we hope to end up with:


----------



## bwana914 (Apr 21, 2009)

More of our current design idea:

- remove wall separating kitchen and tv room
- add back office
- make opening to extra/dining room smaller
- "wrap" small wall around refrig
- none of the appliances or cabinets move


----------



## bwana914 (Apr 21, 2009)

Some other info - the real estate listing said the house was 1741 sq ft, but the software says 1744 sq ft.  It was built in 1969...


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. It's going to look nice when it's all done. Thanks for posting the images and make sure to post before, during and after pictures. It's always interesting to watch how a project progresses.


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

Man I really need to learn how to use a computer, would save me some head scratching time. All of it looks awesome!!


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Apr 22, 2009)

Is this some sort of software that you use to design this? I'm knew to all this so bare with me please.

Thanks!


----------



## bwana914 (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes, this is the software I used:

http://www.3dhaonline.com/home_designer_v9.htm

It's my first time using it too, I think it can do a lot more...


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Kinda fun at this stage, isn't it? 
Exchange the pantry/garage door locations (traffic path). 
Move kitchen sink to island at 45* in L -joint. 
Move dishwasher from garage traffic path to end of island pointing towards garage.Keep dishes in lower drawers on garage side opposite D.W. when opened, a short reach to put all away.
Reverse all bi-folds to open into rooms, obviously.
Reduce 8' french door to 6',glare on t.v., room for some furniture next to. 
Make office the laundry room, with exercise bike. Swap desk/exr. bike. 
Sliding doors on entry closet (conflicting).
Larger egress windows in front bedrooms. 
Double the windows in dining room.
Be safe, GBAR


----------

